# What's your favorite Indie Drama score?



## José Herring (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello,
I've been up for some indie dramas recently and it hasn't quite fully worked out for me yet. I've gotten close but not quite hit the mark. 

There may be another opportunity coming up so I want to be prepared. 

I think the main problem is I haven't done indie drama type films since the 90's when I lived in NYC or seen any indie drama type films since that time. So I think I'm out of touch with the zeitgeist.

What are some of your favorite indie drama type scores?


----------

